# Beneful Healthy Radiance dog food



## pd (Jul 28, 2009)

July 2009-- My Dog just started throwing up after feeding from a new Beneful dog food bag Healthy radiance- he didn't eat much and even made a gag reaction to the taste. The food in the bag was consideralby crushed like it was the last batch into the bag. I have discontinued feeding this to him. I have noted a July posting 2009 from an employee at a vets office who has seen many dogs who have eaten Beneful recently as if they have been poisoned. I will no longer use Beneful.


----------



## Jason_mills (Sep 19, 2009)

My dogs love beneful, and are very healthy


----------



## james_Mills (Nov 22, 2009)

Beneful made my dog very sick. Maybe it was this one bag, don't know.
Switched brands and all is well.
Purina must not like dogs as much as profit. (DUH). But I have a feeling that their quality control is lax at best. Stay away from Beneful. Purina Cheep brands too.


----------



## Chad (Dec 11, 2009)

I tried everything (from Merrick, Dick Van Patton, Pedigree, Caesar, etc.) for my Boston Terrier. While my other Boston Terrier had no problem with most brands, our other BT had very loose stool and would get skin conditions around her ears from most brands. The only brand that helped her stool and her ears was the Healthy Radiance from Beneful. I know it's cheap and it might not be suitable for all dogs, but my it worked best for my dog who could not tolerate the expensive brands that are very "rich". Hope this can help other owners who may have similar problems with their dogs and might think against something like Beneful. Just like people, dogs can be different and filler like corn can actually be good if the dog cannot handle a lot of meat and fat.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Get your dog off this food. Go to your local pet store and get some samples. I highly recommend California Natural in your case. It only has 3 main ingredients and is loaded with good vitamins. If you try it, you well like it. I used to use it, but I found out my dog can eat anything and is fine, so I now feed him Orijem. Man you should see my dogs coat, unreal good looking.

http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## johndenver (Dec 14, 2009)

very bad dog food.
They must have changed their ingrediants.
My dogs are constantly hungary
They have diarrhea.
They have loss of energy.
They have lost their hair. It is very sad. NOT Worth the cheap price as you will have to take your dog to the vet or watch your dog die.
I will be contacting purina for a refund.
I will have to buy local dog food even though more expensive as I do not want to hurt my dogs.
I have gone from good food and tried to save some money with Purina. IT IS NOT WORTH THE $20 dollar savings. As I had to buy more food since dogs were always hungary. We tested the food and it is BAD.1.
If you love your dogs do not buy purina buy a local dog food.


----------



## Barbara2 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have recently switched my Golden Retrievers over to Beneful. They absolutely love it. Their ages are 9 and 7 years old. Never, ever in the past have they ever eaten their own stools but I caught both of them doing this the other day. Does anyone else have this problem? I am going to switch them back to another dog food.


----------



## LIsa6 (Jan 12, 2010)

I put my dogs on Dick Van Patton's Natural Balance "Weight Control" and it has dramatically changed my dog's coats from dry to moist and much less dandruff and shedding. It's the best food I've found that had such quick results. I also like the ingredients. I reccommend it highly and I own a kennel.


----------



## John6 (Jan 20, 2010)

Like poster "Chad" I also have Boston Terriers. One had very bad skin allergies and was constantly scratching and red. Expensive medications and multiple food samples came up with no solutions. I switched them to Beneful Healty Radiance 2 years ago and they haven't had a problem since. According to their vet visits both are very healthy.


----------



## Miltapher (Mar 5, 2010)

diet is an important factor in a healthy lifestyle. I can't see those first 5 ingredients being healthy for an animal that is mostly a carnivore. My dog's health is important. I would never subject him to the garbage that is contained in a bag of Beneful. Beneful is a deceiving name that is not going to fool me.

This food even has sugar in it. Bla! A bag of the basic ol roy is probably better.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Barbara, the majority of the time when dogs eat their own stool is because they are not geeting the correct food/vitamins they need. Years ago my dogs did this, I changed to a good food added some vittys and they quit doing that. My vet is the one who told me that. I have never had a dog do that again.


----------



## lindsey2 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 2 year old boxer/hound mix who has horrible skin allergies. we ve tried everything from science diet , purina one, pro plan, to even organic food and nothing would stop his constant itching. I recently bought a bag of healthy radiance to give it a try as another last resort. he is starting to scratch and lick himself less. I was worried of switching because of the first 5 ingredients on this food but it seems to help him . I wouldn't recommend it just because of the lack of nutritional value but if nothing else seems to help your dog anything is worth a try in my book to make them healthy and stop their allergies.


----------



## Dave3 (May 18, 2010)

I just recently changed my Fox Terrier from Beneful. With Beneful Healthy Radiance He became very lethargic, vomiting, weak urine stream, few bowel movements. It appeared that his kidneys were shutting down. After I changed his food he has returned to normal but I am watching closely. When I opened the bag of Beneful the odor/scent was almost overwhelming.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a list of some good foods...

The A list
1. Orijen 
2. Evo
3. Horizon Legacy
4. Acana
5. Innova
6. Wellness Core
7. Blue Wilderness
8. Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only 
9. Fromm
10. Merrick

Good quality for a low price
1. TOTW
2. California Natural
3. Health Wise
4. Kirkland, Costco

The B list

1. California Natural
2. Instinct
3. GO ,free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Artemis
5. Evangers
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10.Health Wise
11.Karma


----------



## Tara1 (Sep 3, 2010)

I think every dog is different. As are their taste buds and stomach. My dogs seem to like beneful. One of my dogs is allergic to beef and the vet suggested a salmon and rice diet. He is doing so much better and has had no issues with his new food. What some people don't realize is that when you switch a dogs food without mixing with your old brand for a week or so any dog is going to get sick. So use whatever food works for your dog and fits your budget!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here we go again, JUST BECAUSE A DOG LIKES THE TASTE OF A DOG FOOD DOES NOT MAKE IT A GOOD FOOD!!.. KIDS LOVE THE TASTE OF CANDY, SO DO YOU FEEL KIDS SHOULD EAT JUST CANDY ?????? This food KILLED my dog... Who says? MY VET...And I did not tell him what I was feeding...If you don't believe what this professional reviewer has to say, then check what this reviewer has to say about this crap.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Kim10 (Nov 8, 2010)

This food is disgusting!! It smells like Playdough when you open the bag and the smell of it coming out after eaten is absolutely horrible. I won't even use up the rest of this bag - it is going in the trash!!


----------



## claudia1 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am another one who has a dog who has switched to Beneful Healthy Radiance with excellent results. We have struggled with our doberman for 2 1/2 yrs and never could find a food that would agree with him. He always had a sick stomach and he was loosing his hair and chewing himself raw. All the vet could tell us is its allergies and we struugled to make him comfortable. We swithed to Beneful andin 2 mths and we have had great results and its been 8 mths now and still going great. I know they say it is filled with bad stuff but who knows it sure works for our dog and we are not about to look else where. Thanks beneful..


----------

